# 58300 - Facility Fee? Help!



## jackiels (Sep 27, 2007)

I work in a hospital setting.  I am adding 58300 to our chargemaster.  58300 has a SI of E.  There are no facility RVU's in Code Correct.  Should the facility side of 58300 (Insertion of IUD) be the supply (the actual IUD) and an E&M, or bill both a pro 58300 and a facility 58300?

Thanks for your help!


----------

